# Stray NPA pigeon found in Chicago - needs a home



## FoundAPigeonInChicag (Aug 31, 2016)

My husband and I found a stray, banded pigeon in our community garden. She is a lovely bird, some other forum members told me she looks like a roller pigeon. I have been advised not to release her back into the wild as she will likely not survive.

She is healthy and only about one year old. We are looking for a "forever home" for her where there are other pigeons. She seems quite lonely without a mate. 

We will foster her until we find a more suitable home. We are not experienced pigeon owners but can at least provide her food, water and shelter until she finds a better situation. 

I am going to try to insert an image - if it doesn't work please send me a private message and I will email you her pictures. 

Thank you!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How is the bird doing? Have you been able to find a home for her/him?


----------



## greywing (Jan 21, 2017)

Has this bird found a home? And if not, do you know the bird's sex?


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Is there anything on the band that may be identifying? Such as numbers or is it blank? And please update us, we would like to know how the bird is doing! Thanks for looking out for it!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you can't post a pic then you can email it to me and I can post it for you.

Pigeon-lover0- They already tried to locate the owner from the band several months ago and ran into a dead end.
This post is from last September.


----------

